# Vostok Classica



## Pentona

New Vostok dress watches!

Vostok 2409.01 movement with manual winding
See-through caseback
Stainless steel case
Case size - 39 mm
Thickness - 11 mm
Lug to lug size - 46 mm
Water resistant to 50 metres
Double domed mineral glass crystal
Genuine leather strap, 20 mm
&#8230;

http://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-classica/?mfp=stock_status


----------



## gwbnyc

Pentona said:


> New Vostok dress watches!


-and second and minute hands that meet the minute marks


----------



## Arizone

Too large.


----------



## cptwalker

Arizone said:


> Too large.


I agree. I like the 60s/70s design but I'd rather stick to the contemporary size as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeterno

Like these especially the white dial and blue hands combination.

Thinking two years ago of the two Komandirskie 1965s priced $115 and $107 before discounts.

Guess this is called "inflation"!


----------



## mariomart

Aeterno said:


> Guess this is called "inflation"!


Vostok senior management decided a while ago that if they didn't raise prices there was the possibility that the company would suffer a financial collapse. I'd rather pay a little more now and see Vostok survive for the future.


----------



## sideways2

Arizone said:


> Too large.


I don't think 39mm x 46mm is too big...yes...a tad larger than the older model I have (36mm with crown x 42mm) but I think it'll display nicer IMHO especially for those not wanting that "full" vintage look


----------



## Ron521

I wish I had seen this in time to buy the blue dial version, before it sold out....


----------



## williemays

Ron521 said:


> I wish I had seen this in time to buy the blue dial version, before it sold out....


Yep, white dial is out of stock, too. Must be the right size for some.

Maybe it's not a fair comparison, but I'd rather have this than the recent Timex Marlin reissue. I see asking prices of $300 to $400 for that now.

Does anyone know if this Vostok 2409 movement is hackable?


----------



## cuthbert

m_may said:


> Does anyone know if this Vostok 2409 movement is hackable?


No it isn't.

I hoped to see some sunburst dial tough.


----------



## larand

m_may said:


> Maybe it's not a fair comparison, but I'd rather have this than the recent Timex Marlin reissue.


I agree completely.


----------



## Semper

Looks too much like the Timex Marlin. The price is quite high I think


----------



## cuthbert

Semper said:


> Looks too much like the Timex Marlin. The price is quite high I think


It doesn't look like the Marlin at all, different size, different dial (the Marlin has a sunburst finish), different hands, the Vostok has a display back case...the Marlin looks better IMO because it's 34 mm and BTW now they rose its price, so the Vostok is relatively cheap.

Perhaps they should work out on the design and advertise it a little more, this Classica has potential IMO.


----------



## mythless

Has a nice vintage Poljot vibe to it. I like it!


----------



## amphibic

I really love this reissue of vintage vostok dress watches.
Because I have almost all members of the collection of the vintage series.









I decided to get white or blue dial when I've saw meranom's post but they were already sold out...
I hope Vostok makes a sun-burst white in steel case.
So it can be my daily watch!


----------



## pr0t0n

Pentona said:


> Date calendar


Where is it?


----------



## HoustonReal

sideways2 said:


> I don't think 39mm x 46mm is too big...yes...a tad larger than the older model I have (36mm with crown x 42mm) but I think it'll display nicer IMHO especially for those not wanting that "full" vintage look


The 39mm isn't the problem, as much as the 11mm thickness on a hand-winder? It seems a bit bulky for a timepiece without an auto-winding module.


----------



## Aeterno

Timex Marlin, Vostok Classica, Orient Bambino. All within the same price zone but quite a contrast. At one end buyers are being ripped off, the other end they are getting value for money - the Classica falls within the spectrum but I think towards value for money and authenticity.


----------



## Ron521

I stopped wearing my classic Swatch watches (34mm) and my LL Bean Hamilton (36mm) because I consider them simply too small for a man's watch in the modern world. I don't really care what sizes were popular during the 50's and 60's...that was then, this is now.

For that reason, I MUCH prefer the Vostok over the Timex reissue. I own other Timex watches, and they are well made and have given good service. However, these are 37.5 mm and larger, I would not consider anything smaller.

















My Amphibia are also a size I like:


----------



## cuthbert

HoustonReal said:


> The 39mm isn't the problem, as much as the 11mm thickness on a hand-winder? It seems a bit bulky for a timepiece without an auto-winding module.


Yes it's not the thinnest guy in town, but still acceptable.

If you want a Soviet thin you need to get a Poljot deluxe, 7 mm including the crystal. Ridicously thin...but of course it didn't use the Vostok 2409 that is rugged military movement developed for the Komandirskie second generation.


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*Re: Vostok Clasica 690B21*

Just picked up arguably the last (2nd batch) white dial, blued-hands Clasica 690B21 <3 !!!
WooHoo!


----------



## mythless

That blue and white dial looks nice!


----------



## Pentona

pr0t0n said:


> Where is it?


Date calendar is mistake on Meranom.com.

I like the size, for a smaller size I'd get a vintage one.


----------



## appleb

Is meranom the only retailer that carries these? I'm still waiting for the white dial to come back in stock.


----------



## ThePossumKing

appleb said:


> Is meranom the only retailer that carries these? I'm still waiting for the white dial to come back in stock.


Of course they are. That way they can control the availability and the price

These are really nice, but I can't see where $160 is justified. Even if it has a display back...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

The Chrystal is actually double dome mineral glass.


----------



## appleb

It looks two of the classica's, including the white dialed/blue hand one, have been removed from the store. I guess no more restock is expected.https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-classica/


----------



## Aeterno

appleb said:


> It looks two of the classica's, including the white dialed/blue hand one, have been removed from the store. I guess no more restock is expected.https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-classica/


Unclick "in stock" they are still in the store, perhaps just out of stock until there are more. Vostok/Meranom seem to make watches in drips and drops, not in a single production. Many fans of the classica watches probably hope this is the case at least.


----------



## Sanjuro82

A bit over priced I think, but I do really like the over design. I don't mind the 39mm case. The white dial with the blued hands is quite nice.


----------



## amphibic

Isn't here any classica owner yet?
we need some user photos and reviews...


----------



## amphibic




----------



## tokareva

amphibic said:


> View attachment 12782489


That's really beautiful, and I don't even care for dress watches but I'd love to have that one.


----------



## Seamaster73

Pity about the size. With those lugs it’s way too big. Had it been 36mm, I’d have been all over it.


----------



## do_checkdate

That blue is gorgeous. Currently staring at my front door hoping the postie will have my green dial!


----------



## amphibic




----------



## bjarneh

amphibic said:


> View attachment 12790931


Received mine with the gray dial, beautiful!








Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148

Hadn't noticed the numbered case back.









wonder whether 999 total, if so .....


----------



## ffeingol

I can't wait until the white face / blue hands is back in stock.


----------



## medved001

Very nice watch, but original buckle not elegant for this watch on my opinion..


----------



## Bostok

Self explanatory:


----------



## amphibic




----------



## REDSWAN13

Grey sunburst dial.


----------



## elsoldemayo

4 variations showing for sale on Meranom at the moment if anyone was waiting for these to be in stock.


----------



## elliswyatt

Here's mine:


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## elliswyatt

elliswyatt said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 12868051


Why the hell is my photo rotated when I view this posting on my desktop computer but properly oriented when I view the same posting from my iPad?


----------



## rothko

elliswyatt said:


> Why the hell is my photo rotated when I view this posting on my desktop computer but properly oriented when I view the same posting from my iPad?


That happens to me when I take the photo with an iOS device. It seems to post properly when I do an edit to the pic, save then post it. Even if I crop it by 1mm, the editing seems to fix the orientation problem.


----------



## elliswyatt

rothko said:


> That happens to me when I take the photo with an iOS device. It seems to post properly when I do an edit to the pic, save then post it. Even if I crop it by 1mm, the editing seems to fix the orientation problem.


Interesting. Okay, thank you.


----------



## swissmade65

The Classica with the gray sunburst dial and blue hands shown in two pictures just recently.... can somebody tell me the Product code for this watch? I don't see it at Meranom currently, but wanted it for reference. That watch is spectacular!


----------



## mariomart

swissmade65 said:


> The Classica with the gray sunburst dial and blue hands shown in two pictures just recently.... can somebody tell me the Product code for this watch? I don't see it at Meranom currently, but wanted it for reference. That watch is spectacular!


The only one I know of with blued hands is the white faced version, which is currently out of stock https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-watch-classica-690b21.html


----------



## mariomart

The dark grey version does not have blued hands, perhaps there is one I can't locate in the archive. https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-watch-classica-690b24.html


----------



## REDSWAN13

Mario i think swissmade means the photo i posted 5 days ago were the hands are reflecting the blue of my jacket giving them a metallic blue sheen, they are silver as you said.


----------



## svorkoetter

I would have bought one of these already if they weren't so big. They are really elegant looking watches for the price.


----------



## bjarneh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

mariomart said:


> The dark grey version does not have blued hands, perhaps there is one I can't locate in the archive. https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-watch-classica-690b24.html


I love it, mine arrived 4 days ago. beatiful simplicity


----------



## pjd

I really like this.
I would like it even more if it had a subdial second hand.


----------



## Ron521

Just arrived yesterday, 18 days transit time, not too bad. Initial impression is very favorable, running at + 2.5 sec/day over the first 24 hours.
The blue is a very dark midnight/indigo which looks dark grey or black in subdued light.


----------



## dasmi

That's a really nice piece.


----------



## Lexman

Vostok Classica on a Fluco velours strap


----------



## swissmade65

Ron521, that's a beauty. That is the 690B22, correct? I think that is the one I want too.


----------



## mleok

I just received my Vostok Classica with the white dial and blued hands. I'm fond of the aesthetics of the watch, although it would have been better if it was a bit smaller. The strap was plasticy and I replaced it immediately. Probably the best parts of the watch are the beautiful blued hands, the slightly curved dial, and the art deco fonts.


----------



## Ron521

Swissmade65 wrote: "Ron521, that's a beauty. That is the 690B22, correct? I think that is the one I want too."

Yes, 690B22 is the Classica with the dark blue dial and strap.


----------



## n1k0

Received a blue one yesterday, I'm in love! Beautiful simplicity as someone said previously.


----------



## M26

n1k0 said:


> Received a blue one yesterday, I'm in love! Beautiful simplicity as someone said previously.


Love this piece! Just curious if the blue dial is sunburst as well as the specs says it is matte? I'm torn between the grey sunburst and blue.

Thanks!

P.S. Anyone got the weight?


----------



## n1k0

M26 said:


> Love this piece! Just curious if the blue dial is sunburst as well as the specs says it is matte? I'm torn between the grey sunburst and blue.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. Anyone got the weight?


Yeah I was puzzled as the blue is very subdued, almost grey, and features a sunbrushed dial while Meranom describes it as Matte. So maybe I got the grey and the blue reflections are from the sky, I don't know. Photoshop confirms there are blue bits in my pictures of it, but they're almost grey:



















So really, I don't know, maybe I just received the grey sunbrushed model instead of the matte blue I initially ordered; though the thing is that I freaking LOVE this thing and there's no way I send it to get another one


----------



## M26

n1k0 said:


> Yeah I was puzzled as the blue is very subdued, almost grey, and features a sunbrushed dial while Meranom describes it as Matte. So maybe I got the grey and the blue reflections are from the sky, I don't know. Photoshop confirms there are blue bits in my pictures of it, but they're almost grey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So really, I don't know, maybe I just received the grey sunbrushed model instead of the matte blue I initially ordered; though the thing is that I freaking LOVE this thing and there's no way I send it to get another one


Thanks for the update, any chance you got the weight of the watch?


----------



## n1k0

M26 said:


> Thanks for the update, any chance you got the weight of the watch?


Nope, neither I have something at hand to measure it, sorry; all I can tell is the watch is very lightweight, I don't notice the weight at all while wearing it.


----------



## M26

n1k0 said:


> Nope, neither I have something at hand to measure it, sorry; all I can tell is the watch is very lightweight, I don't notice the weight at all while wearing it.


Thanks a lot, you've been most helpful!


----------



## n1k0

M26 said:


> Thanks for the update, any chance you got the weight of the watch?


Duh, just realised I had this in the kitchen, so here you are


----------



## M26

n1k0 said:


> Duh, just realised I had this in the kitchen, so here you are


Thank you, much appreciated! Think I'll go for the grey one!


----------



## rudesiggy

So I'm a total dork, so I ordered BOTH the blue and the black (grey). For those of you that may have similar indecision, I've posted a few pictures of each to my instagram (@relosiggy). I've also posted a few pictures of both the blue and grey next to each other here:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bj3wCr9nj0W/

I don't know how to link those pictures back to this forum!

My observations: These are darn cool watches! To me, they run a "small" 39mm and disguise well as dress watches similar to current minimalist trents without being gawdy at all. I've suited them up, but also strapped on a nato. They both are showing +4s to +17s on Frederique Constant's Analytics, which is absolutely adequate for me (beat error 0.1ms across the board; amplitude 300-328 dial up, 250 crown down). That accuracy is just fine with me! The watches come on an alligator-like leather strap which seems fine to me (others disagree). The clasp is very "toolish" and brushed, which doesn't quite match the dressy nature of the Classica. Both watches are uniquely numbered, as previous posters have noted. A nice touch from Vostok was that they got it through US customs with no charge to me (well played), though it did take 20 days to arrive.

Color-to-color: The Blue comes on a VERY dark blue leather strap. The dark blue leather is dark enough to not be annoyingly blue, though one of my coworkers did notice it was blue when I showed him this watch (he's a fellow WIS). The dial is very dark but still blue, and only shows a hint of sunburst in most light. It sometimes looks indigo, sometimes black. To contrast, the "black" dial is really a dark grey sunburst. The sunburst on this one really shines well. The black (grey!!!) comes on a black leather strap.

Hope this helps for those considering!


----------



## dwczinmb

Wow. I'm glad I came across this. I've been looking for an affordable dress watch (besides a Bambino) and I absolutely found it in the Classica. Now the hard part... deciding on which color.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## Lucille

These are what the Timex Marlin should've been, a bit larger. Vostok got it right. I'll get me one of these in a hurry, in blue. I had been wanting a Marlin, but the tiny 35mm case put me off, along with the $200 price for a Chinese movement. At least the Classica won't look like a wart with two hairs coming out of it on my big wrist.


----------



## wcianfrani

Hello, I just picked up one of these. Does anyone know how many turns to give it a full winding? Also is it possible to over wind it?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## 24h

wcianfrani said:


> Hello, I just picked up one of these. Does anyone know how many turns to give it a full winding? Also is it possible to over wind it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


It has the 2409A manual wind movement. Keep turning until you feel a resistance and do not force anything.
I'd say that it takes 25-30 turns, but that number could be different for you.


----------



## wcianfrani

24h said:


> It has the 2409A manual wind movement. Keep turning until you feel a resistance and do not force anything.
> I'd say that it takes 25-30 turns, but that number could be different for you.


Thanks!


----------



## Neros

Hi guys, I just received my vostok classica 

I wanted to ask about the numbering in the back. Does it really mean it is a limited edition and there are only 999 pieces of each color? I am surprised I got a 300 something when it looks like all the grey dials just sold out... and I saw a 600 something in a secondhand post...may be they didn't sell them in order anyway... But do we have any confirmation of this being so? No more vostok classica will be made?

Some pics to not make it so boring


----------



## Neros

sorry, repeated


----------



## 24h

Neros said:


> Hi guys, I just received my vostok classica
> 
> I wanted to ask about the numbering in the back. Does it really mean it is a limited edition and there are only 999 pieces of each color? I am surprised I got a 300 something when it looks like all the grey dials just sold out... and I saw a 600 something in a secondhand post...may be they didn't sell them in order anyway... But do we have any confirmation of this being so? No more vostok classica will be made?
> 
> Some pics to not make it so boring


Not sure about the answer to your question, but excellent photos!
Makes me want one of these :-!


----------



## Neros

Thank you! Let me add one more with the russian family... Greetings from Spain!


----------



## 24h

Neros said:


> Thank you! Let me add one more with the russian family... Greetings from Spain!
> 
> View attachment 13500043


Good choices. I have the T-34 tank dial Komandirskie and blue variation of that dial on the right as well b-)


----------



## thewatchadude

Neros said:


> Hi guys, I just received my vostok classica
> 
> I wanted to ask about the numbering in the back. Does it really mean it is a limited edition and there are only 999 pieces of each color? I am surprised I got a 300 something when it looks like all the grey dials just sold out... and I saw a 600 something in a secondhand post...may be they didn't sell them in order anyway... But do we have any confirmation of this being so? No more vostok classica will be made?
> 
> Some pics to not make it so boring
> 
> View attachment 13500009
> 
> View attachment 13500011
> 
> View attachment 13500015


They also put numbers on the back of the relatively recent Naptune SEs, but then they made different batches (one of 800, one of 700 etc.)--so not really differentiating.


----------



## Galaga

Greetings from Australia.
I received mine today.


----------



## russbuss

Congrats on your new watch from a fellow Aussie! May I know where you bought yours? As far as I know, that model has been out of stock on Meranom for a while now. Cheers


----------



## Galaga

russbuss said:


> Congrats on your new watch from a fellow Aussie! May I know where you bought yours? As far as I know, that model has been out of stock on Meranom for a while now. Cheers


Meranom.


----------



## Galaga

russbuss said:


> Congrats on your new watch from a fellow Aussie! May I know where you bought yours? As far as I know, that model has been out of stock on Meranom for a while now. Cheers


Meranom.


----------



## vintorez

The white dials are back in stock for anyone hunting them


----------



## n1k0

Can't get enough of this watch


----------



## Czar Quanovan

Really like the look of these, definitely up for consideration...


----------



## emonje

Very very surprised with the accuracy. Excellent.
By far the loudest ticker though.


----------



## Chascomm

emonje said:


> By far the loudest ticker though.


Interesting. Must be the case design. My vintage Amphibia with the same movement is one of my quietest watches.


----------



## n1k0

Chascomm said:


> Interesting. Must be the case design. My vintage Amphibia with the same movement is one of my quietest watches.


My Classica is rather quiet, at least much quieter than a vintage raketa big zero for instance (I think they share the same movement family)


----------



## thewatchadude

I'd think the Classica has a Vostok movement while the big zero has a Raketa movement. The Raketa 2609 is well known for being very noisy.


----------



## russbuss

Really hoping the blue dial will be back in stock soon.


----------



## M26

russbuss said:


> Really hoping the blue dial will be back in stock soon.


Grey one is back in stock as of today.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

A really decent watch for the money it appears.


----------



## 24h

Neros said:


> Hi guys, I just received my vostok classica
> 
> I wanted to ask about the numbering in the back. Does it really mean it is a limited edition and there are only 999 pieces of each color? I am surprised I got a 300 something when it looks like all the grey dials just sold out... and I saw a 600 something in a secondhand post...may be they didn't sell them in order anyway... But do we have any confirmation of this being so? No more vostok classica will be made?
> 
> Some pics to not make it so boring
> 
> View attachment 13500009


What is the strap on your Classica?


----------



## Galaga

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> A really decent watch for the money it appears.


----------



## mrwomble

M26 said:


> Grey one is back in stock as of today.


Really? It's out of stock already if that is the case. I never got a notification or anything.

I've fallen for these and now really want a blue one but they're out of stock. 

Here's hoping they produce some more.


----------



## M26

mrwomble said:


> Really? It's out of stock already if that is the case. I never got a notification or anything.
> 
> I've fallen for these and now really want a blue one but they're out of stock.
> 
> Here's hoping they produce some more.


It was only the grey one they had in stock, I managed to snatch one up before they were sold out again. As far as I know the blue has not been resupplied yet as I have that one on notification as well.
Try to leave a comment on their product page or shoot them a mail to get an ETA.

Best of luck!


----------



## mrwomble

Thanks M26, will keep a look out in case any come back in stock. I want the blue but would be happy with the grey one too.


----------



## rothko

I’m waiting for the blue as well. Hopefully it makes a return!


----------



## M26

mrwomble said:


> Thanks M26, will keep a look out in case any cone back in stock. I want the blue but would be happy with the grey one too.


I was going back and forth between the grey and the blue and finally decided to go with the grey, mainly due to availability but also as I've come to understand that the sunburst effect on the blue is not as obvious as on the grey.


----------



## mrwomble

Yes, there does seem to be more of a sunburst on the grey but i already have a Bambino in grey which is why i was looking to get the blue. I may not be able to be so fussy though!


M26 said:


> I was going back and forth between the grey and the blue and finally decided to go with the grey, mainly due to availability but also as I've come to understand that the sunburst effect on the blue is not as obvious as on the grey.


----------



## coralito

Vostok Classica 690B22 (Meranom) +hands "THE . TROIKA . ONE - CHROME" (one-second-closer.com)







presbyopia mode OFF b-)


----------



## M26

coralito said:


> Vostok Classica 690B22 (Meranom) +hands "THE . TROIKA . ONE - CHROME" (one-second-closer.com)
> View attachment 13812837
> 
> presbyopia mode OFF b-)


Very nice mod!


----------



## Drangar123

These watches look stunning. 

I've been wanting to ask: 

Why isn't anyone considering the green dial? I see it available on meranom. 

Is there a reason why you guys avoid it? It's bright, yes, but is there any other reason not to pick it up? I've seen that it's actually green only if kept in the sun, otherwise it's a very dark, understated green.


----------



## Drangar123

These watches look stunning. 

I've been wanting to ask: 

Why isn't anyone considering the green dial? I see it available on meranom. 

Is there a reason why you guys avoid it? It's bright, yes, but is there any other reason not to pick it up? I've seen that it's actually green only if kept in the sun, otherwise it's a very dark, understated green.


----------



## M26

Drangar123 said:


> These watches look stunning.
> 
> I've been wanting to ask:
> 
> Why isn't anyone considering the green dial? I see it available on meranom.
> 
> Is there a reason why you guys avoid it? It's bright, yes, but is there any other reason not to pick it up? I've seen that it's actually green only if kept in the sun, otherwise it's a very dark, understated green.


I just happen to like the grey and blue over the other two versions, they're also more versatile IMHO but to each his own and if you like the green you should go for it


----------



## mrwomble

IMHO, green dials are very 'marmite' - you either like it or you don't. The same applies for the Rolex 'Hulk', some people love them and some really don't. 

Whereas the blue, white and grey are more traditional colours and have probably sold quicker as a result. So nothing wrong with it at all, just a personal taste thing and if you like it you should go for it, they're stunning watches.


----------



## Chascomm

If I didn't already own a Watchuseek Airavata Green, I'd probably be tempted. 

For any comparable dial colour in a homage to '60s thin dress style, I'd definitely choose the Classica over a Henry London or Orient Bambino.


----------



## Galaga

Chascomm said:


> If I didn't already own a Watchuseek Airavata Green, I'd probably be tempted.
> 
> For any comparable dial colour in a homage to '60s thin dress style, I'd definitely choose the Classica over a Henry London or Orient Bambino.


I sold my grey coloured Orient Bambino and acquired the Vostok. It's better in every way.


----------



## dt75

emonje said:


> View attachment 13549439
> 
> Very very surprised with the accuracy. Excellent.
> By far the loudest ticker though.


I really like loud tickers. Gonna have to get me one of these for sure.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148

Drangar123 said:


> These watches look stunning.
> 
> I've been wanting to ask:
> 
> Why isn't anyone considering the green dial? I see it available on meranom.
> 
> Is there a reason why you guys avoid it? It's bright, yes, but is there any other reason not to pick it up? I've seen that it's actually green only if kept in the sun, otherwise it's a very dark, understated green.


----------



## Drangar123

Aaaaaand green is sold out as well.

Guess I'll have to wait now. Stunning pictures arktika! I really feel that green.

As for its "competition" I really don't feel like selling my Bambino though. But I reckon the green Vostok needs to be added to the rotation.


----------



## Drangar123

Aaaaaand green is sold out as well.

Guess I'll have to wait now. Stunning pictures arktika! I really feel that green.

As for its "competition" I really don't feel like selling my Bambino though. But I reckon the green Vostok needs to be added to the rotation.


----------



## Galaga




----------



## M26

Just got mine today, my God what an awesome piece


----------



## JOEY10121

sideways2 said:


> I don't think 39mm x 46mm is too big...yes...a tad larger than the older model I have (36mm with crown x 42mm) but I think it'll display nicer IMHO especially for those not wanting that "full" vintage look


It is so funny, Vostok's dimensions today is what main stream brands were using before the over sized watch trend. No mainstream manufacturer such as Logines, Tissot, even Rolex are using dimensions such as the one listed above today. They have gone bigger. This is one thing I really like about vostok and hope they keep it this way


----------



## 24h

.


----------



## 24h

JOEY10121 said:


> It is so funny, Vostok's dimensions today is what main stream brands were using before the over sized watch trend. No mainstream manufacturer such as Logines, Tissot, even Rolex are using dimensions such as the one listed above today. They have gone bigger. This is one thing I really like about vostok and hope they keep it this way


I hope that they release some smaller watches...the only think keeping me away from a Vostok Classica is the case size. 36mm x 42mm would mean an instant purchase from me


----------



## mrwomble

M26 said:


> Just got mine today, my God what an awesome piece


How did you get it M26? I'm still pining for one.


----------



## M26

mrwomble said:


> How did you get it M26? I'm still pining for one.


I had signed up to get notified as soon as it became available and hit the pay button within a minute after receiving notification


----------



## mrwomble

M26 said:


> I had signed up to get notified as soon as it became available and hit the pay button within a minute after receiving notification


I signed up as well but I must have been further down the list. :-(
Congratulations on your score, it's a beautiful watch and your photos really show off that sunburst!


----------



## mrwomble

PS Just checked and I see the green is back in stock.


----------



## M26

mrwomble said:


> I signed up as well but I must have been further down the list. :-(
> Congratulations on your score, it's a beautiful watch and your photos really show off that sunburst!


Thank you, however I don't think that there is a list. The notification should go out to all who has signed up for it, I may be wrong though. I've been on that list since September I think and was notified on the 14th of January. I wrote about this on page 10 letting everyone know that they had the grey back in stock and you replied that you weren't notified but I was under the impression that you had only signed up for the blue at that time and they never had the blue in stock only grey.


----------



## mrwomble

I've checked and I'm signed up for both, but I may have signed up for the black one only later and therefore missed it.

The blue would still be my first choice but beggars can't be choosers - I'll jump on either option if they come up again.


----------



## M26

mrwomble said:


> I've checked and I'm signed up for both, but I may have signed up for the black one only later and therefore missed it.
> 
> The blue would still be my first choice but beggars can't be choosers - I'll jump on either option if they come up again.


I think this is the case, you must have signed up for the grey only after my notification and they have not been resupplied since. Got a nice and even number 700/999  Hope you get one soon.


----------



## Galaga

M26 said:


> Just got mine today, my God what an awesome piece


Welcome. Looks fantastic. The grey dial is the nicest of them all.


----------



## M26

Galaga said:


> Welcome. Looks fantastic. The grey dial is the nicest of them all.


Thank you, it's a fabulous watch


----------



## Ellipsis...

I was organizing my strap collection to show on reddit and realized I didn't have a wrist shot with this band, figured I'd throw it on my little Classica and I think it might have found a new home, I really like it:


----------



## mrwomble

I'm finally a member of the club! My grey Classica just arrived this morning from Meranom.

The dial is mesmerising and I'm finding the rat leather band surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## M26

Blue and White are back in stock at Meranom, hurry if you want one!


----------



## rothko

I've been checking Meranom 2-3 times a day for months... just ordered the blue! Sooooooo happy right now!


----------



## M26

rothko said:


> I've been checking Meranom 2-3 times a day for months... just ordered the blue! Sooooooo happy right now!


Congrats! I did the same, even though that I already have the grey


----------



## rothko

M26 said:


> Congrats! I did the same, even though that I already have the grey


Totally worth having a Classica set IMO. I love them and might get the gray as well sometime in the future if they are available.


----------



## rothko

Duplicate.


----------



## M26

rothko said:


> Totally worth having a Classica set IMO. I love them and might get the gray as well sometime in the future if they are available.


I agree. I was even thinking of getting the white as well but that will have to wait till beginning of June if it's still available


----------



## rothko

Blue is now out of stock but they have the black/grey in at the moment.


----------



## psco78

M26 said:


> Blue and White are back in stock at Meranom, hurry if you want one!


I snatched a white one this morning as soon as I got notification from Meranom that they were back in stock.
Gorgeous dial/hands combo, been lusting for that one for a few months now but they were continuously out of stock or sold out within hours when available.
So glad I finally got one...


----------



## Dave51

I received notice from Meranom that gray was in stock this morning. I ordered one! Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## M26

Blue, Grey and White are in stock at the moment, have the grey since before, got the blue the very same moment I received notification and battling with my self whether I should get the white as well. It's the coolest thing on mesh


----------



## Avo

I just ordered the white &#8230;.

https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-classica/vostok-watch-classica-690b21.html


----------



## psco78

M26 said:


> It's the coolest thing on mesh


Absolutely right :-!


----------



## M26

Avo said:


> I just ordered the white &#8230;.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-classica/vostok-watch-classica-690b21.html


Snatched the last one after your post


----------



## Avo

Wow! Glad I acted quickly this time. The price was low enough that I did not go through my usual dithering ...


----------



## M26

Only blue left now, grey and white sold out!


----------



## mrwomble

M26 said:


> Blue, Grey and White are in stock at the moment, have the grey since before, got the blue the very same moment I received notification and battling with my self whether I should get the white as well. It's the coolest thing on mesh


I'll second that as well, wearing my grey Classica on a Vostok mesh band today, it's one of my favourite watches and gets quite a bit of wrist time. I really didn't need to be spending more money on watches right now but I didn't want to risk Meranom running out of stock on the blue again. So I caved and bought the blue one too.


----------



## M26

mrwomble said:


> I'll second that as well, wearing my grey Classica on a Vostok mesh band today, it's one of my favourite watches and gets quite a bit of wrist time. I really didn't need to be spending more money on watches right now but I didn't want to risk Meranom running out of stock on the blue again. So I caved and bought the blue one too.


That's how I felt, was thinking of picking up a white in June but after ordering the blue I checked the stock on white again and saw that there were only one left so I had to get it now. Only one blue left in stock now! These are flying off the shelf


----------



## elcogollero

All very nice.. I notice that no one on here has bought a gold case version... Which dial do you all think would be best as a present for an older man whose night vision is suffering?


----------



## M26

elcogollero said:


> All very nice.. I notice that no one on here has bought a gold case version... Which dial do you all think would be best as a present for an older man whose night vision is suffering?


I would suggest white but unfortunately they just sold out again, only 1 blue stainless steel and gold case black dial left in stock


----------



## elcogollero

M26 said:


> I would suggest white but unfortunately they just sold out again, only 1 blue stainless steel and gold case black dial left in stock


I'm leaning towards the white as well - I can wait...


----------



## M26

elcogollero said:


> I'm leaning towards the white as well - I can wait...


Here is the grey in daylight, I would say all of them are pretty legible


----------



## elcogollero

looks good on that strap M26


----------



## M26

elcogollero said:


> looks good on that strap M26


Vostoks $10 mesh, don't forget to add one when you order the watch. Best strap for the Classica!


----------



## rothko

Another blue one is available at the moment.

https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-classica/vostok-watch-classica-690b22.html


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

rothko said:


> Another blue one is available at the moment.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-classica/vostok-watch-classica-690b22.html


Not anymore. l've been on the lookout for the one with the green dial. l check Meranom every day.


----------



## Dave51

I received notice that my gray dial Classica is at the post office and will be delivered on Monday! This is record time getting an order from Russia for me - about 2-1/2 weeks. I can't wait to see it face-to-face.


----------



## 24h

Dave51 said:


> I received notice that my gray dial Classica is at the post office and will be delivered on Monday! This is record time getting an order from Russia for me - about 2-1/2 weeks. I can't wait to see it face-to-face.


I've had some amazing luck with my last two shipments from the Russian Post.
One took 7 days and the other took 8 days from Saint Petersburg to California! :-!


----------



## Avo

My white dial arrived in California on Saturday. So far I'm very pleased with it, my first Russian! Pics soon ...


----------



## Dave51

24h said:


> I've had some amazing luck with my last two shipments from the Russian Post.
> One took 7 days and the other took 8 days from Saint Petersburg to California! :-!


Wow! Amazingly fast.


----------



## EntirelyTom

Just got my gray version in Norway from Meranom today after ordering 18 days ago. Loving it so far and I'm really impressed with it honestly. Not a huge fan of the black faux alligator strap with the weird out of place buckle, so I swapped it for a suede gray leather strap instead.


----------



## EntirelyTom

Sorry about the massive images! I can't find a way to edit my post and sort that out.


----------



## M26

My verdict after having the grey, blue and white is that the grey have that magic that the other two just lacks, I was stupid enough to sell my grey before inspecting the blue, now I have to sign up for the grey again and hope it won't take long until next batch o|:-(


----------



## Avo




----------



## Dave51

My gray dial Classica showed up today in California. It has exceeded my expectations! The dial, as most observers agree, is beautiful. The brushing on the sides of the case is well-done. The movement looks great behind the exhibition caseback. The strap? It holds the watch on my wrist.  Glad they put the money into the watch.

I did not have a black/dark dial dress watch until now. (I have white and blue covered.) The Classica is all that I need.

Here is my obligatory cell phone wrist shot snap.









Great customer service by Meranom. It was shipped quickly. I wanted to add a dial for an Amphibia mod that I forgot to order (because I was in a hurry to make sure I got this before they disappeared). I contacted them and they put it in the package with the Classica and it was shipped with no delay.


----------



## Avo

My white dial has arrived:









My first Russian watch, I'm very pleased with it! It's going to get a lot of wrist time &#8230;

(For anyone experiencing deja vu, for some mysterious reason my earlier post with pic has vanished &#8230


----------



## DJW GB

Avo said:


> My white dial has arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14242815
> 
> 
> My first Russian watch, I'm very pleased with it! It's going to get a lot of wrist time &#8230;
> 
> (For anyone experiencing deja vu, for some mysterious reason my earlier post with pic has vanished &#8230


I can still see it , but you can't have too much of a good thing 

Billy super duper


----------



## elcogollero

Back in stock.... 3 models still available. I received notification that the gold case/white dial was available - ordered it 2 minutes later and it must have been the last one! It will be a present for my Dad.


----------



## M26

elcogollero said:


> Back in stock.... 3 models still available. I received notification that the gold case/white dial was available - ordered it 2 minutes later and it must have been the last one! It will be a present for my Dad.


Thanks for the heads-up, I had the Grey on my wishlist but must have forgotten to sign up for a notification. Bought the grey again thanks to your notification


----------



## M26

Double post


----------



## mrwomble

M26 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, I had the Grey on my wishlist but must have forgotten to sign up for a notification. Bought the grey again thanks to your notification


Well done M26, you're going to love it!


----------



## M26

mrwomble said:


> Well done M26, you're going to love it!


I know, I've already had the grey and then bought the white and blue. Sold the white and grey upon receiving the blue as it always was my first choice without inspecting it first. As soon as I saw the blue in the flesh I immediately felt remorse about selling the grey and have been on a lookout ever since. In short all of them were beautiful but I was a little underwhelmed by the blue due to the subtle sunburst effect which is almost negligible and overwhelmed by the grey that had a beautiful sunburst dial, white dial you get what you see


----------



## mrwomble

I have the grey on a Vostok mesh and it's a real looker. I've currently got the blue on a brown leather strap but I think I need something more punchy to liven it up a bit. The blue dial was more subdued than I was expecting. Perhaps it needs a funky perlon strap or something ...


----------



## M26

mrwomble said:


> I have the grey on a Vostok mesh and it's a real looker. I've currently got the blue on a brown leather strap but I think I need something more punchy to liven it up a bit. The blue dial was more subdued than I was expecting. Perhaps it needs a funky perlon strap or something ...


Yh I felt the same, grey was awesome on mesh and pretty much any strap I threw at it but it's hard to find a suitable strap for the blue. Just a suggestion, look how awesome the Classica looks on a Oyster strap with hollow end-links, pic borrowed from a fellow member on another forum :-!


----------



## mrwomble

M26 said:


> Yh I felt the same, grey was awesome on mesh and pretty much any strap I threw at it but it's hard to find a suitable strap for the blue. Just a suggestion, look how awesome the Classica looks on a Oyster strap with hollow end-links, pic borrowed from a fellow member on another forum :-!
> 
> View attachment 14349683


Whoa, thanks for that suggestion, that looks very cool! Will have to try it out.


----------



## M26

mrwomble said:


> Whoa, thanks for that suggestion, that looks very cool! Will have to try it out.


Don't mention it, here are some more shots of the very same watch. Enjoy


----------



## n1k0

Pretty cool on this geckota bracelet too


----------



## fargelios

Last weekend I had the opportunity to compare three Vostok Classica. It is very nice watch. I enjoyed it.


----------



## thewatchadude

I'm a fan of green dials but I have to admit the golden-cased one is just fantastic!


----------



## dwczinmb

M26 said:


> Yh I felt the same, grey was awesome on mesh and pretty much any strap I threw at it but it's hard to find a suitable strap for the blue. Just a suggestion, look how awesome the Classica looks on a Oyster strap with hollow end-links, pic borrowed from a fellow member on another forum :-!
> 
> View attachment 14349683


Do you happen to know where they sourced this bracelet? I have a Classica on the way.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## M26

dwczinmb said:


> Do you happen to know where they sourced this bracelet? I have a Classica on the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Any 20mm off the shelf oyster from eBay should do, I had mine on a jubelee


----------



## bearwithwatch

I'm waiting to get mine patiently


----------



## JC.Auck

As of yesterday Meranom updated their site with the blue-dialled 690B22 Classica now in stock after being unavailable for what must have been about a year, if any members wanted to purchase.









Vostok Watch Classica 690B22


Vostok Watch Russian Classica 690B22 can be purchased at official retailer of Vostok Watch-Makers Inc




meranom.com





JC


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

The white ones were in stock as well for a couple hours. I managed to grab one of those


----------



## haha

Just received mine from the latest batch available a few weeks ago.
I had noticed that the day after i ordered it, they changed the pictures on the website, and presumably also the description.
The dial seems to be matte now, instead of sunburst. I must say I'm a little (or very?!) disappointed.
We'll see in a couple of days, hopefully with a little more light/sun outside...
Pictures heavily processed, so not necessarily realistic


----------



## PartyBees

haha said:


> Just received mine from the latest batch available a few weeks ago.
> I had noticed that the day after i ordered it, they changed the pictures on the website, and presumably also the description.
> The dial seems to be matte now, instead of sunburst. I must say I'm a little (or very?!) disappointed.
> We'll see in a couple of days, hopefully with a little more light/sun outside...
> Pictures heavily processed, so not necessarily realistic
> View attachment 15501012
> 
> 
> View attachment 15501014


That's a bummer since you didn't get what you were expecting. Still a beautiful watch.


----------



## yekaterinburg

That is a bummer but it's a stunning looking watch! Maybe you'll have to get a sunburst dial as well.... !

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## haha

I think i'm going to get used to it.
Especially after today.s changes.
I already knew i needed to change the strap for i don't like it when the strap has the same color as the dial. I wanted contrast.
So I tried different configurations this morning with the few straps available i have in 20mm













































I really like the brown leather but it's not comfortable.
For now i will wear the kaki/brownish/sand whatever that was on my Ljuks (which will be very happy with the blue strap of the Classica).


----------



## thewatchadude

I like it with the blue perlon in the third picture


----------



## haha

thewatchadude said:


> I like it with the blue perlon in the third picture


It's the one i like the least 😅


----------



## PartyBees

haha said:


> I think i'm going to get used to it.
> Especially after today.s changes.
> I already knew i needed to change the strap for i don't like it when the strap has the same color as the dial. I wanted contrast.
> So I tried different configurations this morning with the few straps available i have in 20mm
> View attachment 15502228
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502229
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502231
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502232
> 
> 
> View attachment 15502234
> 
> 
> I really like the brown leather but it's not comfortable.
> For now i will wear the kaki/brownish/sand whatever that was on my Ljuks (which will be very happy with the blue strap of the Classica).


Thanks for sharing. Are the hands gold toned?


----------



## haha

PartyBees said:


> Thanks for sharing. Are the hands gold toned?


It might seem so on some pictures, but no, they're silver.


----------



## pavel36

Managed to get may hands on one. 
Looks very classy.


----------



## pavel36

I am pleasantly surprised for the accuracy of the Vostok Classica I have... I did not expect much from this movement based on the specifications. 
But so far it steadily runs around -3 -5 seconds per day. Better than expected and acceptable. 
I also played with some strap options and I think I found a winner.
A navy blue tropic silicone strap that looks like a killer combo in my opinion....


----------



## mrwomble

Looks good! They're definitely some of the better looking Senator 60s homages out there.


----------



## Chascomm

mrwomble said:


> Looks good! They're definitely some of the better looking Senator 60s homages out there.


Isn't that a bit like calling Stowa's Bauhaus watches homages to Nomos? Better to say that the Classica is a watch that resembles the Senator Sixties, comparing the original GUB Senator and the early Mir using the same font (and other Soviet brands with the same) with the modern reissues. I'd even wonder whether Glashütter Uhrenbetriebe was following a trend emerging in the USSR.


----------



## pavel36

After seeing some pictures of Vostok Classica on a bracelet, decided to try it out. 
Just got the bracelet from AliExpress. After some minor bending of hollow end links, I believe it looks acceptable.
...got it here in case someone is wondering...








8.69US $ 53% OFF|20mm 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet Silver Black Curved End Watchbands Women Men Metal Watch Strap - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## haha

pavel36 said:


> After seeing some pictures of Vostok Classica on a bracelet, decided to try it out.
> Just got the bracelet from AliExpress. After some minor bending of hollow end links, I believe it looks acceptable.
> ...got it here in case someone is wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.69US $ 53% OFF|20mm 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet Silver Black Curved End Watchbands Women Men Metal Watch Strap - Watchbands - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16186054
> View attachment 16186055


I also tried it (but forgot to take pictures) some time ago with the bracelet from a Komandirskie 030935. It was ok, but nothing great. I'll give it another try with a bracelet without end links.


----------



## pavel36

...just received the original model in superb condition..


----------



## jimzilla

Wow pavel36 that is really nice sir! congrats comrade


----------



## pavel36

thanks... I am super pumped


----------



## pavel36

here are some more pics...


----------



## Chascomm

pavel36 said:


> here are some more pics...
> View attachment 16391095
> View attachment 16391096
> 
> View attachment 16391097


I’m just waiting for somebody to drop into this thread to say “Nice Glashutte Original homage”


----------



## pavel36

... for those who missed out on the limited edition reissue of Vostok Classica. There are three Blue and two Green available on ebay from Belgium. Just mentioning as they don't surface often.....
There were Grey as well couple of days ago, but they are gone.


----------



## pavel36

surprisingly meranom site has some Grey dial ones in stock right now. There are 6 left, after I snatched one.. and they are on sale for $186








Vostok Watch Classica 690B24


Vostok Watch Classica 690B24




meranom.com


----------



## Rista

These seem to be built from leftover parts. Standard, non decorated movement and no serial number.


----------



## pavel36

iteresting.. i didn't even notice when I was placing the order.. oh well.. Thanks Rista

P.S. I still think I will enjoy it.. I do have the white dial version with decorated movement. Runs amazingly accurate. I don't think the fact that the movement is not decorated should affect its functionality and it is not like I am going to wear it upside down, so knowing that it does not have blued screws and more polished plate would not bother me. In any case, it is still much better choice than lets say Timex Marlin reissue with a Chinese movement....
Happy watch day everyone...


----------



## pavel36

Quick update for those who are interested... Just received Vostok 690B24 from Meranom. The watch looks beautiful. As Rista pointed out in his post, the movement parts are not all from Vostok 2409.01 like in the original run of these watches. However they are still numbered. I would speculate that manufacturer ran out of some parts (blued screws etc). So, this is not decorated movement and the bridge plate appears to be from 2414.1 A movement. But, I don't beleive the entire movement is 2414.1A, as the latter has a date function and in this case it does not feel like it has a ghost date (I don't feel any clicks at any points while rotating the hands). On the technical specs for this model the movement listed as "Vostok 2409.01 standart"... whatever that means.

In summary, the watch is beautiful and even with these odd movement changes it does not lose its appeal (at least to me). Currently priced at $158 on Meranom... hard to beat the value in my opinion.
I went with DHL shipping option to avoid any postal logistics issues with the current state of that region....


----------



## Roningrad

Thanks for sharing @pavel36 appreciate the inputs and pics. Thanks @Rista!

How do you finds its performance so far straight of out of the box?


----------



## Chascomm

Now that they're producing the Classica with 'spare parts' movements, they should consider offering a solid case back.


----------



## pavel36

Roningrad said:


> Thanks for sharing @pavel36 appreciate the inputs and pics. Thanks @Rista!
> 
> How do you finds its performance so far straight of out of the box?


on Timegrapher the aplitude was 289, 0 bit error and 0 sec a day face up... Crown down +11 sec..
in real life wearing it deviates between about +3 sec to -2 sec a day.. 
It runs really solid...


----------

